# Having issues with introducing new birds into the flock



## dmkrieg (Jul 11, 2017)

Im having issues getting all my chickens to be in the same place without feeling the smaller ones are being bullied. I know they have to get the whole pecking order worked out, but shouldn't they have worked it out by now? 

Here is the scenario - I put my chicken coop that I purchased inside a stall 15 x 20 in my insulated barn. They also have a 50 x 25 ft run. The chickens I had in there originally are 1 RIR, 4 White Rocks, 3 polish Bantams (which turned out to be Roos). I let them run the big stall and leave the nesting area door on the purchased coop open for them but close off the bottom for the new ones. 

The birds I'm trying to introduce into the flock: 5 silkies, a buff orpington, and a Easter Egger. Currently, they live in the bottom of the coop I bought at the store and put inside the big horse stall that I converted into a chicken coop.

Ive been trying for about 3 weeks to introduce them. The silkies seem terrified and when they all get together the new comers will hide in a corner away from them all. Im curious if it's just me and I need to let them just work it out. Or do I need to try and let them free range. My fear with that is that a hawk or fox will run off with them especially the silkies. I lock them up in the stall at night but I know the Easter Egger really wants to sleep in the nesting area with the others at night, which I'm not even sure I should let them sleep in there at night or not. I thought I read something that said I should keep them out of the nesting areas accept at certain times.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Let them decide whether or not they want to come out of the home they know. As they become more confident they will come out further each day. If you're not seeing anyone being overly aggressive then just stand back and observe. 

The nest box thing is for a feeling of security, as the bird gets older it will move out to a roost. It's all new to them and they just need time.

I'm confused about the fox comment, you said you have a large run. Is it not enclosed? And if it is and there's no cover any of the birds in the run are susceptible to a hawk attack, not just the Silkies.


----------



## dmkrieg (Jul 11, 2017)

Hello Robin416- I have a run that is covered with hawk protecting netting. However, I was thinking maybe I didn't have enough space for them to all be so I was thinking maybe I could let them have free range on my property. I have 3 acres fenced in with no climb fencing; however, the gates anything could get over and I can't imagine anything is really no climb. I got it when I had miniature horses years ago. Once all my babies grow up and get out of my sunroom, I will have 26 chickens. 8 are small which is a combo of silkies and Bantams so I worry more about them.


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

When introducing, what's always worked the best for me is several feeders, several waterers, and lots of obstacles to hide behind or run around.


----------



## dmkrieg (Jul 11, 2017)

Thank you Seminolewind. I have 3 feeder and 3 different things if water and several obstacles. It seems like they like to try and run them off from around the coop so typically I go out and the new comers are in a small area behind the chicken coop but I worry about them over heating being packed on top of each other trying to stay away from the others. There isn't any real fighting just a couple hens chasing the newcomers and keeping them away from anything the older birds want to take over from the newcomers


----------



## nannypattyrn (Aug 23, 2015)

DM, you may just have to go and watch them ""intermingle". They have their pecking order that has to be worked out amongst themselves. It has to be done for them to have a place in the flock.

Sent from my SM-T580 using Chicken Forum mobile app


----------



## dmkrieg (Jul 11, 2017)

That makes perfect sense. Thank you. Im allowing it to just happen now. I was splitting them up in the coop as mentioned and even tried leaving them out for longer intervals at a time. Today is the first day they will be out for the whole day together. So I'm confident it will be just fine. It just stinks that they have to go through all of that; although, I do understand the reasoning behind it. I have other little ones ready to move out into the big coop, but I'm going to be making the chicken area bigger by another 10 x 10 to allow them all to commingle without over crowding.. I will also make that space their own 10 x 10 area for a few weeks with wire between the two habitats so they can see each other but not get too close just yet until they've had a little time to adjust.


----------



## nannypattyrn (Aug 23, 2015)

Sounds like a good plan!

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G930A using Chicken Forum mobile app


----------



## dmkrieg (Jul 11, 2017)

Update! All my birds are doing great together now and one of my White Rock is protecting them from the bully RIR...so all is happy again in the flock.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Sometimes we just need to try and not micro manage what they are doing. It's hard, that one I get.

And just think, you get to go through this all over again in a short while.


----------

